# fsh, lh & Oestradiol levels what is good?



## bluesky (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi
I'm new to FF, and not sure if I should be posting this question here? (my apologies if Ive got the wrong forum)
I've been for my 1-3 day blood tests today. (Last months results never reached my consultant, so on the last visit he was unable to tell me them, that why Ive been again today) 
I asked the HC assistant what my levels were on the previous test.
LH 9.1
FSH 5.9
Oestradiol 123

My question is, what are acceptable levels? (Ive been told fsh levels under 10 is ok?)

I do suffer with pcos/endo's and last cycle took clomid for 1st time but have been told to stay off it this cycle.

Any help would be much appreciated.
Thankyou in advance.

Adele xx


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Adele,
Hope this link is helpful.....
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Good luck,
Rachelxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Adele,
Your levels are fine though because the LH is higher than the FSH, does indicate the PCOS you mentioned.

Ruth


----------

